# Hello all and sundry



## jatroa (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello from me - A retired old Mum who was diagnosed as Type 2 in February and sent away from the doctors with some Metformin and a medical information sheet about diabetes.

Thanks to websites, I've learned something about it, although not enough to prevent myself from stabbing myself in vain, several times, trying to operate my first blood test meter, which arrived in the post today. 

I was far to excitable by half, having received this tiny new toy, to read the instructions... So obviously my blood was coursing far too fast through my body to stop and hop onto a nearby strip.

Sadly I was putting the strip up the wrong way  all along - and have now ruined the meter without a single reading.

Still never mind, they are going to replace it.

So I would be grateful for any tips for the simple-minded which will keep me on the straight -  yet hopefully not too narrow. 

My only request is to make them ultra simple  for now-  due to my extensive blood loss.


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi there and firstly welcome to the forum, dont panic you wont be the first nor the last lol to get the strips in the wrong way, can you remember the name of the meter you are using?

this link may help if you scroll down there is some tips on how to test .


http://familydoctor.org/online/famdocen/home/common/diabetes/living/355.html


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Jatroa, welcome to the forum  There is a lot to take in at first, but stick with us and you'll get there!


----------



## jatroa (Mar 24, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Hi there and firstly welcome to the forum, dont panic you wont be the first nor the last lol to get the strips in the wrong way, can you remember the name of the meter you are using?
> 
> this link may help if you scroll down there is some tips on how to test .
> 
> ...





Thank you Steff - Abbots Freestyle Lite.

Amazed at how small it was. I had half expected something along the lines of a TV zapper.

The patient person from Abbot's said I was definitely not the only one to be so foolish.  Although, of course, she didn't actually use those words...


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2010)

jatroa said:


> Thank you Steff - Abbots Freestyle Lite.
> 
> Amazed at how small it was. I had half expected something along the lines of a TV zapper.
> 
> The patient person from Abbot's said I was definitely not the only one to be so foolish.  Although, of course, she didn't actually use those words...



aha same one as me then lol, well those abbott lot have always been really great with me , only last week was i on the phone asking for a new battery and the lady was ever so polite.


----------



## topcat123 (Mar 24, 2010)

hi and welcome to the forum we are a friendly bunch here any thing you need to know we will try and help please let us know what type of maching you recieved mine is a lifescan one touch ultra easy
i know i have learned more from the forum since i joined than my doc or nurse


----------



## PhilT (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Jatroa, welcome to the forum.


----------



## jatroa (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Northerner and Topcat - you certainly seem a nice lot. 

In fact - almost normal.

The jokes and recipes seem very good for starters.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

My standard suggestion is to try and get yourself on an NHS Diabetes Xpert course. The one I went on was one afternoon per week for six weeks. I found it a really good starting point.

Then, work out what is right for you and ask lots of questions (both on the course and here!).

Andy


----------



## am64 (Mar 24, 2010)

hi and welcome the forum ...have a good look around and remember no question is silly here xxx


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi was just wondering did you get your replacement meter ok?


----------



## jatroa (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Phil T , Andy HB and AM64.. Nice of you to give me a welcome.

Having fun with the two monitors - one I broke by shoving the wrong end of the stick into it - and the other's stabbing thing has gone wrong.

I don't think this is all going to run smoothly somehow...

Yes thanks , Steff, got a new meter from Abbots - very quick indeed.

Although I got a freebie one  -  Accu Check  - from the doctor,as well.

I like the size of the Abbots one and the stabber from the AccuCheck.

Oddly enough the tiny Abbots one seems to have a bigger case.


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2010)

jatroa said:


> Thanks Phil T , Andy HB and AM64.. Nice of you to give me a welcome.
> 
> Having fun with the two monitors - one I broke by shoving the wrong end of the stick into it - and the other's stabbing thing has gone wrong.
> 
> ...



Yes it does have a large case indeed, the boxes of lancets you get with it are massive though lol.Glad you got 2 to play with though .


----------

